
Robinhood launches its own trade-clearing system as customer growth surges - ericliuche
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/10/robinhood-launches-its-own-trade-clearing-system-as-customer-growth-surges.html
======
partingshots
Cool stuff. It’s a shame honestly how bad we let retail trading get before
Robinhood came along, especially when the true amortized cost of a trade is
something like 0.000000001 cents in reality.

I’ll be glad to see these outdated bloated price gouging companies like
Schwab, E-trade, and Ameritrade finally go bankrupt soon. Such poorly managed
businesses wholly dependent on entrenched regulation and being existing
incumbents shouldn’t succeed, and I’m glad to see somebody is finally taking
them down.

